# [SOLVED by Selbstheilung] Konqueror langsam

## AROK

Hallo,

seit heute ist mein Konqueror unerträglich langsam. Wenn ich auf ein Verzeichnis klicke, dauert es ca. 3 Sekunden, bis der Inhalt angezeigt wird gestern ging das noch augenblicklich. 

Geupdatet hab ich nur:

net-analyzer/mtr-0.73-r2

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24

Nautilus ist schnell wie immer.  Was kann ich denn dagegen tun. 

Ist sehr nervig.    :Twisted Evil: 

Danke und Grüße

AROK

----------

## Finswimmer

Was spuckt er aus, wenn du Konqueror in der Konsole startest?

Tobi

----------

## AROK

Hallo Finswimmer,

gibt leider garnichts aus. Hatte ich auch schon versucht. Eine option--verbose gibts leider auch nicht. Ich hab übrigens KDE 3.5.8. 

Grüße

AROK

EDIT: nicht nur das öffnen von Ordnern ist langsam, auch wenn ich z.B. Strg+A drücke, dauert es einige Sekunden, bis alle Dateien markiert sind.

----------

## AROK

Hallo Zusammen,

es hat sich durch wundersame Selbstheilung gelöst   :Confused: 

Gestern hatte ich bereits neu gebootet, alle möglichen Einstellungen kontrolliert und es bestand weiterhin, heute ist der Konqi wieder schnell wie eh und je..

Grüße

AROK

----------

